# afpop



## MrB (Jun 2, 2010)

I've heard good things about afpop.com from Algarve residents. It seems useful when you have arrived.

I'm thinking of subscribing, at 80 euros for the first year. But as I won't be resident till next year, I'm wondering if the web site information (and phone) support etc is worth it in the meantime.

I'm thinking of assistance for house buying, residency, medical, cars etc.

What do you think?

Thanks SenorB


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Personally I think there is better, more concise information elsewhere certainly to buy. Possibly more useful and social after buying and being a Resident.


----------

